# مجموعة عمل الخليج أنجازات وأعمال موثقة .... 2009



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

أعضاء المجموعة :

_الخليج_ 
م.محمد الكردي, أيمن&أيمن, محمود عاشور احمد, أسامه الشناوى, arch.twins, مهندس الموائع, ابو محمد الثالث, احمد مضر, باعميران, HMS, Mr.T, wafa20


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (1 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة العمل:

في البداية تحية لكل من قرر التصويت والمشاركة في الأنشطة وبإذن الله نسجل انجازات جيدة ومقبولة في كل المجالات..

الفكرة تكمن في العمل ولن نحدد مجالا أو فكرة بل فقط سنقترح ويترك الموضوع للمنافسة بين المجموعات في
شكل ونوعية الانجازات...

العمل قد يكون في مجالات لا حصر لها مثلا:
1) التوعية (المجلات + التدريب + الكتيبات + تصميم مواقع مختصة + مراسلات + عمل مجموعات إعلامية على المواقع العالمية كالفيس بوك والياهو وجوجل وغيرها .... الخ وعلى المنفذ ومجموعته توثيق الانجاز وطرحه بالصور ضمن مشاركة مجموعته).

2) التجارب ( أي تجربة عمل يمكن أن تقوم بها بشكل علمي وبنتائج ملموسة يمكنك نشرها على الملتقى ضمن مجموعتك وبالصور والنتائج). وهذه قد تصل حتى الاختراع ...

3) الانشطة ( كالأنشطة العملية في مجال حماية البيئة - زراعة + بناء + تنظيف + .... وكلها توثق بالصور ).

4) الاعلام ( كأن توثق لنا أي مجموعة أي ظهور اعلامي لها في هذا المجال أو أن تتابع مجموعة معينة جميع الاخبار الاعلامية في هذا المجال... ).

وغير ذلك الكثير ... باختصار الفكرة توثيق أي عمل كائنا ما كان له اثر ايجابي على البيئة أو فيه توفير لاستهلاك الطاقة أو فيه استخدام لطاقة مهدرة او متجددة ....

بالتوفيق للجميع ... وبإذن الله يتم الاتفاق مع الادارة لمنح شعار مميز للمجموعات المميزة أو الأشخاص ...

م.محمد الكردي - دبي*​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (2 أبريل 2009)

مجموعة فيس بوك المختصة في مجال الطاقة المتجدد


http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=70790281681








​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (12 أبريل 2009)

*إعادة استخدام حاويات الدهان ... في زراعة شجر زينة صغير الحجم (تخضير المصانع)*

إعادة استخدام حاويات الدهان ... في زراعة شجر زينة صغير الحجم (تخضير المصانع)

السلام عليكم

تفاجأت اليوم بطلب من مدير عام المصنع الذي أعمل فيه ... يطلب إعادة استخدام حاويات الدهان

والتي نتخلص منها عادة بالتنسيق مع البلدية في أماكن مخصصة ...

الصورة التالية توضح طبيعة المادة :







الفكرة كالتالي:

إعداد هذه الحاويات وطلاءها بلون مناسب وتعبئتها بطينة زراعية جيدة وزراعة شتائل 

بحجم مناسب ونشرها في المصنع وحول المنشأة

الفكرة باختصار تخضير المنشآت الصناعية

وسأزودكم بالخطوات لاحقا وصور من تنفيذ المشروع ....

ملاحظات:

المصنع عبارة عن مساحة 1 كلم2

ستم تخضيرها بما لايقل عن 100 شجرة زينة ...

تحياتي​


----------



## سبع الليل (14 أبريل 2009)

فكرة حلوة تخضير المنشئات الصناعية 

موفق أخي المهندس محمد الكردي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يونيو 2009)

يا اخوان الفكرة باختصار عرض انجازاتكم في الطاقة المتجددة مثلا :

1) ان قمت بمشروع شخصي في مجال الطاقة المتجددة قم بعرض صوره حتى لو كان ضمن مجموعة عمل.
2) لو كان لديك بحث تود نشره ضعه كانجاز.
3) لو كان لديك موقع الكتروني في المجال او مجموعة على الياهو او جوجل او فيس بوك تتكلم عن الطاقة المتجددة
ضعها.
4) لو قمت بندوة علمية ضع تفاصيلها ما دامت ذات صلة بالطاقة المتجددة.
5) لو كتبت مقال او موضوع في صحيفة عن الطاقة المتجددة ضع التفاصيل.
6) لو قمت بزراعة وتخضير منطقة وثق عملك.
7) لو بنيت منزل يعتمد على الطاقة المتجددة ضع انجازك.

...... الخ ...

ننتظركم


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

افتتاح قسم الطاقة المتجددة باللغة الانجليزية .....

http://www.wideflux.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=28


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

للرفع_______________________


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2010)

..................................


----------



## ابويزيد2 (11 أبريل 2010)

الله يوفقكم لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين


----------

